#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How to protect your privacy online

## Wondergirl

*There is no clear privacy on the internet .*there could always be someone watching where you go and what you do online.An if you think you don't have anything to hide OR are not important enough to be spied on,you may have to change your mind.

With hackers getting smarter and surveillance growing stronger, all the internet users should know how to protect their privacy in the digital world.
 use strong passwordEnable two-factor authentication.Update your software &Apps Regularly.Be caution on Public WI-FI Secure your internet traffic with a VPN
*Share more ideas what are ways to protect our online privacy !!!!!!!*

----------


## Moana

> *there is no clear privacy on the internet .*there could always be someone watching where you go and what you do online.an if you think you don't have anything to hide or are not important enough to be spied on,you may have to change your mind.
> 
> With hackers getting smarter and surveillance growing stronger, all the internet users should know how to protect their privacy in the digital world.
> use strong passwordenable two-factor authentication.update your software &apps regularly.be caution on public wi-fisecure your internet traffic with a vpn
> *share more ideas what are ways to protect our online privacy !!!!!!!*


*ckers and cyber criminals*

do an assessment of *your* *online*activities. ...install the latest antivirus software on *your* devices. ...use a personal vpn (virtual private network): ...be careful what you share on social networking sites. ...follow these email security rules. ...make sure shopping sites are *secure*. ...use strong passwords.

----------

